
3 days to reality [Startup Weekend Boston] - luccastera
http://www.boston.com/business/globe/articles/2007/10/29/3_days_to_reality/
======
danielha
It's a bleak conclusion to this "startup social experiment" when it took 52
people and 54 hours to create that, erm, company.

Looks like good times though.

